# Camera Land Has Received....Since the 2nd Week of February 2014



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....Since the 2nd Week of February 2014*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of *New and Demo* goods so I thought I would attempt to do a running update (key word here is attempt) to keep you informed. If it does not state it is a demo then the items posted here are new.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived:*









*Leica:*

Leica Geovid HD-B 10x42 Rangefinding Binoculars

*FYI,* Leica has announced that they will no longer be offering the non-illuminated ER riflescopes. We have reduced the prices on these riflescopes and have a fair amount in stock so now is a great time to get a deal on one. They will be making the Illuminated scopes and adding to their Riflescope offerings soon.









*Zeiss:*

We have received the Zeiss Show Sample Products from both SHOT Show and SCI. To say we have a huge amount of reduced price Zeiss demo product would be an understatement.
These items are basically brand new. The riflescopes have not been mounted, straps were never put on the binoculars. The illuminated riflescopes had batteries put into them, but that's about the extent of "use".

*For example:*

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO Riflescopes:
Z-Plex #20 Target $599.99
MilDot #43 Target $629.99

Zeiss Terra 3x 3-9x42 Riflescopes:
Z-Plex #20 Hunting $319.99
RZ6 Hunting $349.99

Zeiss Conquest HD 8x42 Binoculars @ $749.99 and Zeiss conquest HD 10x42 Binoculars @ $799.99

If there is any Zeiss items you're looking for now is a great time to get an as new show demo , with full warranty, at a huge savings. Please visit our Zeiss Demo page to see what's available.









*Refurbished Bushnell Products:*

We picked up a few post show demos from Bushnell. Every non-new product from Bushnell comes in a refurbished product box, however, the scopes were not mounted and all looks as new.

Bushnell 12x50 Fusion 1600 ARC Binocular/Laser Rangefinder #201250 @ $849.99

Bushnell Elite Tactical SMRS 1-8.5x24 - Illuminated BTR-2 Reticle Riflescope #ET18524 @ $1399.99

Bushnell Elite Tactical 6-24x50 Mil Dot Riflescope #ET6245 @ $599.99









* Minox:*

*Binoculars:*

#62028 Minox BVII 8x42 BR & #62029 BVII 10x42 BR

*Riflescopes:*

Minox ZA-5 HD 1.2-6x24 Riflescope
#66404 German #4
#66400 Plex

Minox ZA-5 HD 3-15x50 SF Riflescopes:
#66440 Plex
#66441 BDC 600
#66442 BDC 800
#66444 German #4

*Spotters:*
#62225 Minox MD 50 W Angled 16-30x50 Spotting Scope









* Leupold:*

Leupold VX-6 1-6x24 (30mm) CDS FireDot 4 Reticle Riflescope #112320

Leupold VX-6 2-12x42 (30mm) CDS FireDot LR Duplex Reticle Riflescope #111980

Leupold BX-1 Rogue 8x25mm Compact Porro Binocular #59220









*ScopeCoat:*
The Devtron Scopecoat® is constructed using the high-quality Neoprene (2, 3, 5 and 6mm thick) laminated with Nylon. Its simple design safe guards optics for any kind of scope from dings, scratches, dust, dirt, and moisture. The shock-absorbing Neoprene pulls moisture and condensation away from your scope and helps protect it from the elements.

Scopecoat® stretches up to 10% in any direction and the "correct fit" can be your choice: either more relaxed or snug. Each Scopecoat® fits a variety of manufacturers / devices. Use our guide when selecting a Scopecoat® for your own.

We received the ScopeCoat for the Leica CRF-1200/1600 rangefinders @ $19.99 (our web builder will be adding this to the site)

For Riflescopes we received:
XP-6
XP-6-L
XP-6-XL
XP-6-1452









*Vortex:*

We got many riflescopes in. Too many to list here without this looking like a racing form, lol. You can see all Vortex products on our Vortex Product page.

*A few highlights in riflescopes are:*

Vortex Strikefires in all mount sizes @ $139.99

*The new Diamondback HP Riflescopes are in:*

2-8x32mm
#DBK-10011 BDC
#DBK-10013 Plex

3-12x42mm SF
#DBK-10017 Plex

4-16x42mm SF
#DBK-10019 BDC
#DBK-10021 Plex

Vortex Diamondback 8x32 Binocular

Vortex Diamondback 10x42 Binocular

Vortex Viper HD 15x50 Binocular

Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binocular

Vortex Recon 15x50 R/T Tactical Monocular

Vortex Viper HD 20-60x80 Spotting Scopes in both straight & angled versions









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski Z3 Series 3-10x42 Riflescopes:
#59016 BRH

Swarovski Z3 Series 4-12x50 Riflescopes:
#59023 4A
#59026 BRH
#59024 BT-4W
#59021 Plex

Swarovski CL Companion 10x30 Green Binocular #58141

Swarovski EL Swarovision 8.5x42 Binocular #34108

Our web builder has been working hard to update the demo pages on our site. It is set up by brand so please see:
Bushnell
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray
More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

